# Catchphrase/greeting ideas?



## malibunny (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm always pretty bad at coming up with new catchphrases and greetings for my villagers, so I thought I'd make a thread where people can post ideas and catchphrases they've come up with, so people can get ideas when a villager asks for a new catchphrase/greeting.  

Some catchphrases I like/have used for my villagers before (but am probably not the first to come up with):
love/luv, omigosh, sniff, honey, pfft, stuffy

As for greetings I'm pretty bad at coming up with anything good/funny, but Sylvia says "hey, hubby!" because she and my mayor are "married" hehe


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 2, 2018)

I often use animal-specific catchphrases. Like "mad cow" for a cow, "up a tree" for a squirrel or koala, "ice cube" for a penguin, "in a river" for a gator, "up my nose" for an elephant or anteater, etc. I had Ankha say "in my tomb" on GameCube.

Some more general catchphrases I've used are "if I die," "or else," "unlike you," "daddy," "in a tutu," "in a cage," "on Twitter," "for lunch," and so on.  They can result in some pretty funny sentences at times.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 2, 2018)

jvgsjeff said:


> I often use animal-specific catchphrases. Like "mad cow" for a cow, "up a tree" for a squirrel or koala, "ice cube" for a penguin, "in a river" for a gator, "up my nose" for an elephant or anteater, etc. I had Ankha say "in my tomb" on GameCube.
> 
> Some more general catchphrases I've used are "if I die," "or else," "unlike you," "daddy," "in a tutu," "in a cage," "on Twitter," "for lunch," and so on.  They can result in some pretty funny sentences at times.



Agreeing with my man Jeff here. Love your content, by the way!

I gave Grizzly the catchphrase "shh" in my Gamecube town, because he told me he prefers solitude and silence. I also gave Antonio the catchphrase "bruh" in my ACNL town because he's a jock.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2018)

Etoile looks so cool calling me 'Brosephene'.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 8, 2018)

I gave Savannah "hold your horses" as a greeting. It still cracks me up every time she says it but maybe that's just me.


----------

